# Solved: Windows 7 won't boot...startup repair failed...no installation cd



## BaXTeR403

I'm running windows 7 on my Dell laptop. I ran it fine less than a day ago and now all of a sudden it won't boot. My screen says starting windows then fails and gives me the error message "windows failed to start.a recent hardware or software change might be the cause". Then I tried running startup repair which failed. I've read multiple support sites that say to use the install DVD but I don't have one. The laptop was given to me and the previous owner doesn't have the install cd or activation key which is needed for microsoft support. System restore didn't work because my laptop doesn't have a previous point to load from. I don't know what to do. How can I fix this without the install cd?


----------



## TerryNet

If you made a recent hardware change can you undo it?

Try to boot into Safe Mode. If you can and you did a recent software change try to undo it.

Is there a Recovery partition? If so, can you get into it?

What version of Windows was pre-installed on the machine when new? Is there a Product key for that on a sticker on the bottom?


----------



## BaXTeR403

The only recent hardware change I've made is using a USB keyboard. It worked fine for 2 weeks with no issues at all. Just to make sure I did unplug the keyboard and attempted to start it again and I got the same error.

I tired booting in safe mode and got the same error.

I dont think there is a recovery partition because I tried system restore and it told me that I had no point to recover from. How do I access a recovery partition?

The pre-installed windows was XP Professional, and there is a product key.


----------



## TerryNet

If there is/was a Recovery partition it would be for XP. You can check the Dell documentation (paper or on their web site) to see if there was one and how to boot to it. But, at least on HP laptops, the special boot manager to get into Recovery partitions is destroyed when another OS is installed.

If you know somebody with a Windows 7 Installation DVD that you can borrow you may be able to repair the startup. Other than that I think that you are looking at purchasing Windows (or using Linux).


----------



## Lance1

Depending on the version of the Dell laptop you can use *THIS* to recover the DSR (Dell System Restore) Follow the steps outlined in the article to recover the DSR. Once youve recovered, restart the computer and at the blue DELL bar press (Ctrl+F11) to access the recovery partition. That is if the fellow you got the computer from hasnt deleted it.


----------



## BaXTeR403

I actually got the windows 7 install disk from my friend. I popped it into the drive and booted from the drive. It brought the install menu. I chose the Currency/Language etc. and then clicked "Install Now" now I've been stuck at a screen that says "setup is starting..." for a half hour


----------



## BaXTeR403

Sorry for double posting. Please disregard my last post. The screen did advance and I successfully reinstalled Windows and it is now working. Thank you very much for the help.


----------

